# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  не загружает веб-страницы

## MOR777GAN

Ни с одного браузерна не загружает веб-страницы, интернет работает(skype,icq,torrent)
Вложение 382021 Вложение 382022 Вложение 382023

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *MOR777GAN*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

ProxyServer = 93.123.45.23:8008 сами прописали?

----------


## MOR777GAN

нет, сам ничего не прописывал

----------


## thyrex

Пофиксите в HiJack


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 93.123.45.23:8008
```

----------


## MOR777GAN

Пофиксил, но проблема не решена.

----------


## PavelA

Лог Хиджака заново сделайте.

----------


## MOR777GAN

новый лог

----------


## thyrex

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\system32\ezkzfqa.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\ezkzfqa.dll');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

Сделайте новые логи

----------

